# Furries in Sacramento?



## Rhuvia (May 23, 2016)

I'm a furry cosplayer,and looking for some new friends to just hang out and about and have fun!


----------



## Zipline (May 23, 2016)

I used to live there but i moved away a few years ago. :/


----------



## Andromedahl (May 23, 2016)

Live near the area but I don't really go places.


----------



## Rhuvia (May 23, 2016)

aww,it would be nice to go out in fursuits once in a while XD I just found this website and was like ooh yay


----------



## Andromedahl (May 23, 2016)

Haah I'm not even done with my partial yet (almost there tho~) I might not really actively meet people irl, but I do attend bay area and sac-area conventions like Sac Anime, so who knows; might accidentally bump into eachother.


----------



## Rhuvia (May 23, 2016)

I only have a partial suit XD I also go to conventions,and that would be funny xD


----------

